

Ask HN: how do porn sites scale? - umenline

porn sites , they getting huge traffic , is there info bout how they scale in server / clients ?
can someone tell from inside the porn tech industry ?
======
Joyfield
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/4/2/youporn-
targeting-2...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/4/2/youporn-
targeting-200-million-views-a-day-and-beyond.html)

------
codegeek
I am no expert but why would scaling be any different for porn site than any
other high traffic growing site?

